# Saltwater Spin Reel 4000 - 5000



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Im off to central queensland as mentioned in another post. While I have a very capable baitcasting outfit suitable for chasing Barra and even some shallow reef situations, I'm going to need a medium size spinning reel for the barra and the big sooty grunter in the dams and rivers. I am also likely to be chasing spanish mackerel with my new boss in his stinker off Bowen or Mackay so something with a good line capacity for 30 or 40 pound braid would be good. I have an uglystick gold 6ft 6-8kg rod which will be matched to the new reel at least for the short term.

What I want is: 
A good waterproof Drag
Good corrosion resistance
Plenty of spool capacity

Budget: up to $200

Reels I have in mind are:

Okuma Sallina 2 5000
Daiwa Sealine Bull 4500
Daiwa Exceler Oceano 4500


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a Salina II 5000 mainly for mackerel and tuna trolling off Mackay here but also taking out to the reef when the opportunity arises, I haven't got onto any big fish with it yet but it does feel pretty bullet-proof. I have it paired up to a 8-12kg Berkley Dropshot for the yak but am considering getting a heavier 10-24kg Berkley Seatec Dropshot Rod for reef trips on a boat as the 8-12kg might struggle if I give it too much curry. I have 50lb braid on it at the moment but I was considering buying a 3000/4000 size spinning reel with 30lb braid for barra/jacks and light mack/tuna casting setup as the Salina is a bit bulky for casting all day long. Ended up just loading my Penn Applause 3000 with 20lb braid instead which has done the trick...96cm of Golden Trevally the other weekend and the whole time I was wishing I had hooked it on the Salina/Dropshot combo. While I think the Salina is a bit bulky if casting a lot, it does pack some serious punch for its size and is probably more powerful and compact than many other similarly priced light reef spinning reels. I can't recommend the Salina II 5000 highly enough but at the end of the day it just depends on exactly what you are looking for and what you plan on using it for most of the time.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Have you thought about a d series shimano baitrunner in either the 4000 or even 6000 sizes? Very versatile reel that ticks all the boxes and then some, tough as nails also.

Kev


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Have you thought about a d series shimano baitrunner in either the 4000 or even 6000 sizes? Very versatile reel that ticks all the boxes and then some, tough as nails also.
> 
> Kev


Not a bad option at all Kev I have often looked at them.

Just noticed a new reel in the market the Pflueger Salt has anyone tried one out?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't try'd one but it looks like BCF are stocking them, I've seen them in a couple of stores and thought about having a play but decided it was pointless cos I wasn't after a reel in those sizes. Might be worth visit to see them in person.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I personally really rate the 4000 shimano Sienna reel for kayak fishing, they are cheap, ultra smooth and take the punishment we all put our reels through.

I have had my 2500 size ones for over a year and have not stripped them once, and they still work perfectly. 
That is why I just bought the 4000 size for the upcoming mack season, it will be my slug reel.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

billpatt said:


> I personally really rate the 4000 shimano Sienna reel for kayak fishing, they are cheap, ultra smooth and take the punishment we all put our reels through.


Gotta agree with bill there, Have given my 2500 sienna a horrible time since i bought it (late june), multiple swims, drops and knocks, and it's still nice and smooth.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the response people. I may have to put it on the back burner for a couple months due to more pressing financial needs, but all advice apreciated.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't know why I didn't think of this before, but I have two alvey reels sitting around doing nothing. I have the light surf (600B ?) and a bigger one also. I plan to put the smaller one on the ugly stick and use that to troll, leaving my bait caster free for casting.

Any trolling tips with an alvey?

What weight line should I put on for chasing Barra, Jacks and Mackeral?

Braid or mono?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

For an Alvey... Flick Trev or Jim a message.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

You are going to fish for barra and jacks with an alvey??

Spooled1 did a review of some affordable spin reels if you are really scraping the budget.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

pescado said:


> You are going to fish for barra and jacks with an alvey??
> 
> Spooled1 did a review of some affordable spin reels if you are really scraping the budget.


Why not? if you have them sitting around doing nothing then make them work for you until your budget allows you to splurge again.

Mono only on the alvey, the need to touch the line whilst using them could lead to disaster with strong fish and braid ready to slice fingers at any moment. Also I think there are problems with spooling it tight enough to stop massive tangles. If your trolling only then step it up to 30pd at least to try and save yourself a few lures, you're not going to be fishing in an environment where finese is king anymore. If you have any contacts in the areas you plan to fish then ask them what they run for a starter at least anyway.

Good luck.

Kev


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

scoman said:


> Im off to central queensland as mentioned in another post. While I have a very capable baitcasting outfit suitable for chasing Barra and even some shallow reef situations, I'm going to need a medium size spinning reel for the barra and the big sooty grunter in the dams and rivers. I am also likely to be chasing spanish mackerel with my new boss in his stinker off Bowen or Mackay so something with a good line capacity for 30 or 40 pound braid would be good. I have an uglystick gold 6ft 6-8kg rod which will be matched to the new reel at least for the short term.
> 
> What I want is:
> A good waterproof Drag
> ...


I don't know what baitcaster you have already but I'm sure it will be fine for barra. The extra line capacity of a spinning reel is unnecessary for barra. And for sooties, I'd suggest you use whatever combo you had for bass as they have similar fighting ability.


----------

